# Gestor in Benalmadena



## benal82 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a gestor in the Benalmadena area please?

many thanks!


----------



## LoveMadrid (Nov 7, 2016)

well, your gestor doesn't need to be in your city. Expertus.es is based in Cataluña, but they have an excellent service, for only 50 euros / month + IVA. You can manage everything by phone/ email.

I worked with 2 accountants before, because they were in the same city as me, paying 200 euros + IVA per month, and only got problems that I'm still solving.


----------



## polmac (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi
I'm in the same position, having recently moved here. Even though I'm retired, apparently I have to do the whole tax return thing, wouldn't have a clue where to start.
I had a look at the suggested site, unfortunately when you go deeper into it, it's all in Spanish.


----------



## LoveMadrid (Nov 7, 2016)

polmac said:


> Hi
> I'm in the same position, having recently moved here. Even though I'm retired, apparently I have to do the whole tax return thing, wouldn't have a clue where to start.
> I had a look at the suggested site, unfortunately when you go deeper into it, it's all in Spanish.


The site is also in English, but the link is not very visible. You can ask them if they can do it in expertus.es/en/contact/ . I've noticed they also have an office in Malaga


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

There is one in the pueblo (village up the hill)
At the roundabout just before the lift (just as you arrive at the pueblo) turn left & then right and this small road sweeps around to the left further up betwwen the houses.
On that bend on the left is a gestor (or used to be) that we visited a few years back, spoke good English and were helpful.

This is on the west side of the village.

Looking at the map ................ https://www.google.es/maps/place/Be...9b09ba67e!8m2!3d36.5982497!4d-4.5521274?hl=en ........ looks like the Calle San miguel.


----------



## polmac (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok, many thanks for that.


----------

